
Aquatic habits of the extraordinarily long-necked Triassic reptile Tanystropheus - bookofjoe
https://www.cell.com/current-biology/pdfExtended/S0960-9822(20)31017-4
======
bookofjoe
>Making Sense of ‘One of the Most Baffling Animals That Ever Lived’

>Important mysteries have been solved about a reptile with a giraffe-like neck
that hunted prey 242 million years ago.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/12/science/reptile-long-
neck...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/12/science/reptile-long-neck-
fossil.html)

